# bitcoin port



## tariz (May 3, 2016)

Hi all, FreeBSD is great. I'm on FreeBSD 8.4 and now can't move to another version of FreeBSD. I need port bitcoin client from new port but it is impossible to compile on older FreeBSD. Because I have question is there any way to build static port without any dependencies and move only one binary?

And another question why not support FreeBSD 8.4?


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2016)

tariz said:


> And another question why not support FreeBSD 8.4?


Because it's been End-of-life since August 2015. You should upgrade as soon as possible.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------



## tariz (May 3, 2016)

But what about static compiler is there any way to compile from ports big binary without any dependencies?


----------



## tobik@ (May 3, 2016)

tariz said:


> But what about static compiler is there any way to compile from ports big binary without any dependencies?


Maybe, but even if you manage to compile the port statically on a newer FreeBSD version (which I assume is what you want to do?), it'll likely not run on FreeBSD 8.4 because of ABI differences.


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2016)

You can run 8.x binaries on 9.x or 10.x but you cannot run 9.x or 10.x binaries on 8.x. FreeBSD is backwards compatible, not forward compatible.


----------



## tariz (May 3, 2016)

Thanks for answer, solved, install from pkg and that works perfect on FreeBSD 8.4


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2016)

Great, now you can take it offline and upgrade to 10 (9.x will be end-of-life at the end of this year).


----------



## tariz (May 3, 2016)

Which is stable version of those FreeBSD?


----------



## gkontos (May 3, 2016)

FreeBSD Release Information
FreeBSD Stable & Current
How To Ask Questions The Smart Way


----------

